# chieftain belts



## booga2003 (Feb 15, 2014)

I have a Chieftain 8hp 25 in. snowblower that needs belts and i can't find any info on the size they are, I need both auger and drive anybody with any info?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello booga, welcome to *SBF!!* if you can find any info on the belts take them to an auto parts store, they should be able to match them up


----------



## booga2003 (Feb 15, 2014)

Problem is that i don't have any to match too


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

If you can't find the listing for your belts, try this. Take a piece of clothesline and "make" a belt for measurement purposes. Tape it at what seems the best length to give you a "belt" you can have matched at the auto parts store. On your drive belt, you probably do not have any adjustment possible, only a spring for tension. It will have to be a fairly tight fit. On you auger belt, leave some slack for the idler pulley to do its job. Be prepared to make a return trip to the auto parts store...or, you can buy a couple of different lengths, and return the ones that don't fit. MH


----------



## booga2003 (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks motorhead64 It looks like thats what i'm going to have try cause i can't find anything on this chieftain


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

do you have a model no, serial that can help the guys out and can you take a pic of your snow blower and post it. try ebay to see if there is some belts on there to help out on size. welcome to sbf. gayland


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

If you measure center shaft to center shaft, double that and then add half the diameter of each pulley you can get a rough measurement Be sure to add one to two extra inches for the slack of the idler pulley for the augers.


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

Engage your idler lever. If you take a 1/2 " nylon rope, go around the belt path, tight. Cut your rope precisely where they meet. With a match or lighter glue your two ends together. You'll subtract 1" for idler follow through once the belt retail puts your rope on the measuring device. Y







ou'll have to chose the closest he stocks from that. 
Use an electric scribe to write inside your belt cover the belt size. eg. 32" Drive


----------

